# Ideas for PM-1236T Setup



## maspann (Dec 2, 2021)

I've had a PM-1236T lathe ordered since July and am told it should be here in late December. It's time to start thinking about how I will set the new lathe up in my shop and am open to ideas. For those of you that have a 1236-T, how have you set up tool post racks and various lathe accessory storage? Is the back splash panel strong enough to handle the weight of tool holders etc? Photos would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 2, 2021)

The following links might give you some useful ideas.  









						Lathe Tool Rack
					

Explore this photo album by David Best on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com
				












						Welded Stand For PM1340 Lathe
					

Designed and fabricated specifically for the Precision Matthews PM1340 metal lathe.  Descriptions in comments of each image - just click the image for explanation.




					www.flickr.com
				












						Swing-Away Lift-Off Trays for Lathe
					

Explore this photo album by David Best on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com
				




Hope this helps.

David


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 2, 2021)

I have a 1236T on order also,  I was told probably January.  But I would be good with late December.    

Beautiful work David, and some great ideas.  I just noticed your welding table.  That looks really nice, it looks like it is on a hydraulic stand or jack of some sort.


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 2, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> I just noticed your welding table.  That looks really nice, it looks like it is on a hydraulic stand or jack of some sort.


Yes, it's a CertiFlat TabAndSlot custom table.  Details _*are here*_.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 2, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> I have a 1236T on order also, I was told probably January. But I would be good with late December.


Be careful there.... you didn't specify WHICH December.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 2, 2021)

Isn't that the truth.... How about December 2021


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 2, 2021)

I had to add a brace to my back splash. It was starting to sag backwards from the weight of all the holders.


----------



## Jake P (Dec 7, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> I had to add a brace to my back splash. It was starting to sag backwards from the weight of all the holders.


Me too!


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 7, 2021)

Thats quit the stand you have under your lathe.  Did those feet come with the lathe or are they aftermarket of some type?  I might have to build something like that also as I understand most lathes are a little on the low side.

Your support for your back splash looks a little jack pole.  Is it tied to the floor somehow, so it doesn't get kicked and moved?

Tim


----------



## wachuko (Dec 7, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> I have a 1236T on order also,  I was told probably January.  But I would be good with late December.
> 
> Beautiful work David, and some great ideas.  I just noticed your welding table.  That looks really nice, it looks like it is on a hydraulic stand or jack of some sort.



Ha!  Same here.  But mine is not the PM1236T, just the lowly PM1236... I am not even going to call and ask... It will get here when it gets here, lol... 

I also need to start thinking where the heck in the garage is going to live...

So tagging along for ideas shared by existing owners.


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 7, 2021)

I added a 7" wide shelf the length of the backsplash.  Created braces out of 3" square tubing cut at 45, also added a brace made out of 1-1/2" angle bolted to backsplash and right end cabinet.  Very sturdy,  This is a PM-1340GT but same principle.














I also raised my lathe 7".  I'm 6'10", so might be a little high for some.


----------



## Jake P (Dec 7, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Thats quit the stand you have under your lathe.  Did those feet come with the lathe or are they aftermarket of some type?  I might have to build something like that also as I understand most lathes are a little on the low side.
> 
> Your support for your back splash looks a little jack pole.  Is it tied to the floor somehow, so it doesn't get kicked and moved?
> 
> Tim


The stand is one I made for my 1340GT that I was waiting on earlier, and then I found the 1440GT used and went with that instead.  It's a tad undersized for the 1440, but it's working for now.  By the feet, I assume you mean the orange pucks, those come with the lathe.

I'm big on using what I have before I buy materials.  The support is a piece of stainless tube that I got from the scrap bin at my local metals dealer and I just made a jack screw arrangement with a left over bolt I had and a tee on top of some more scrap from a project I did a few years ago on a trailer.

The back of the lathe is right up against my roll up garage door, so nobody can bump it accidentally.  And the sharp edge of the tube on a plywood floor is pretty slip resistant anyway.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 7, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Ha!  Same here.  But mine is not the PM1236T, just the lowly PM1236... I am not even going to call and ask... It will get here when it gets here, lol...
> 
> *I also need to start thinking where the heck in the garage is going to live...*
> 
> So tagging along for ideas shared by existing owners.



I have the same problem of where it is going to live!


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 7, 2021)

xr650rRider said:


> I added a 7" wide shelf the length of the backsplash.  Created braces out of 3" square tubing cut at 45, also added a brace made out of 1-1/2" angle bolted to backsplash and right end cabinet.  Very sturdy,  This is a PM-1340GT but same principle.
> 
> View attachment 387709
> View attachment 387710
> ...



Holy Cow.... 6'10"!  No wonder you added 7".  Your top shelf looks good, I would like to get a better look at your tool holder setup.

Tim


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 7, 2021)

Tool holder is simply a piece of 1/4"x3" aluminum bar with 1/8"x2" roll pins for keepers.  The aluminum bar is attached to a piece of unistrut that is welded to the front of the 7" wide shelf via some gussets made out of 1/8" mild steel on 45 degree angle.  Spaced about 18" apart.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank You, looks like it works really well.


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 7, 2021)

First one I made was using 1-1/2"x1/8" aluminum angle cut into pieces mounted on the unistrut and it sucked.  Holders could fall off pretty easily.  With the roll pins, they are secure but are easy to pull off or put on.  Once I determined the spacing, for the roll pins, pretty quick to drill all the holes on the mill.  I used an 1/8" end mill and didn't go all the thru the 1/4" bar.  Wasn't my idea and I'd reference the original that I saw but I haven't been able to find it again.

Some don't like to reach over headstock to retrieve tools but not an issue for me.


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 8, 2021)

Several people have asked, so I prepared a write-up on the specifics of the QC tool rack I developed for my PM-1340GT.  Hope this is useful.


----------



## RetiredRich (Dec 8, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Several people have asked, so I prepared a write-up on the specifics of the QC tool rack I developed for my PM-1340GT.  Hope this is useful.


Oh I really like this design. It's similar to the French Cleat system that I started using in my wood workshop.  I will also be adding this rack to my mill since I already have most of the materials.

Now I need a arbor press.

Thanks David.


----------



## OCJohn (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks for posting David. Very nice.


----------



## Old96er (Dec 9, 2021)

xr650rRider said:


> I added a 7" wide shelf the length of the backsplash.  Created braces out of 3" square tubing cut at 45, also added a brace made out of 1-1/2" angle bolted to backsplash and right end cabinet.  Very sturdy,  This is a PM-1340GT but same principle.
> 
> View attachment 387709
> View attachment 387710
> ...


Can you show a picture from the front of how you routed the DRO read cables?  Are they under the back splash or did you drill some holes through it?
Thanks!


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 9, 2021)

The are under the back splash.  I've got them zip tied on head stock end (so they don't pull on connectors) but they just dangle behind the machine.  I tried magnets (collect swarf), thought about the drag link chain (has to be a bad swarf trap mess) and honestly they slide along the tray and since they are armor covered, it works fine.  I have the Easson 12B display and utilize all 3 inputs and have a magnetic read head on tailstock.


----------



## Old96er (Dec 10, 2021)

xr650rRider said:


> The are under the back splash.  I've got them zip tied on head stock end (so they don't pull on connectors) but they just dangle behind the machine.  I tried magnets (collect swarf), thought about the drag link chain (has to be a bad swarf trap mess) and honestly they slide along the tray and since they are armor covered, it works fine.  I have the Easson 12B display and utilize all 3 inputs and have a magnetic read head on tailstock.
> 
> View attachment 387924
> 
> ...


Thanks!  This is interesting, my splash sits right on top of the tray, do you have a lot of chips escape?


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 10, 2021)

No, the backsplash is angled and extends back over the chip tray, so very little if any escape out back there.  I've got 2 large Walmart aluminum cookie sheets under the lathe that catches all the chips.


----------



## ahazi (Dec 11, 2021)

Some pictures of my PM-1340GT setup on a base that I shamelessly copied with some modification from David Best original design. The lathe uses a VFD system that was built for me by Mark (MKJS).

For drawers in the base I used Harbor Freight 56 In. Double Bank Top Chest. I removed and flipped the top cover and installed three 20 Inch 500LB Capacity Heavy Duty Full Extension Ball Bearing Side Mount Drawer Slides so I can have another high capacity drawer on the top. I still need to finish painting the additional 5 sheet metal drawers. I also copied David's idea for the tool holders but somewhat simplified the individual mounts by using aluminium angle cut sized and shaped to accept the BXA tool holders instead of David's design with dowel pins, I was lazy, I wanted to do something quickly.

I used the original chip/oil tray that came with the lathe and modified it (shortening and sealing the holes) to be used as a slide out chip tray under the lathe.

I am very happy with the final result. It is at the right height for me (I am 6'2" in the morning...). It makes excellent use of the space/volume under the lathe with easy access. It is rock solid and adjustable for removing any twist in the lathe bed. The fabrication of the base was a very satisfying project, I used a MIG welder and made an extensive use of my 24" x 48" CertiFlat welding table. I used a high temperature 2 component epoxy paint to paint the base and this was much less fun but doable...

The VFD by Mark Jacobs works extremely well, was easy to integrate and Mark brings a treasure trove of knowledge that he is very happy to share.





I managed to squeeze in 4 additional drawers on the right





Flipped top cover made into a drawer. VFD is on the left of the drawer chest. One shot oiler is not hooked up yet to the lathe





Good space inside the drawers for a full set of 5C collets 













Tool holders and backsplash support





BXA holders

Big thank you to David and Mark for their inspiration and help. Also thanks for the many other ideas that I received from multiple answers to my questions and from posts by many H-M members.

Ariel


----------



## Cletus (Dec 11, 2021)

That, is a thing of beauty right there!


----------



## Christianstark (Dec 11, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Holy Cow.... 6'10"!  No wonder you added 7".  Your top shelf looks good, I would like to get a better look at your tool holder setup.
> 
> Tim


Bring a ladder!


----------



## Harlech (Dec 12, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> The following links might give you some useful ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David, that is a fine, FINE setup!


----------



## Magnett (Dec 12, 2021)

ahazi said:


> Some pictures of my PM-1340GT setup on a base that I shamelessly copied with some modification from David Best original design. The lathe uses a VFD system that was built for me by Mark (MKJS).
> 
> For drawers in the base I used Harbor Freight 56 In. Double Bank Top Chest. I removed and flipped the top cover and installed three 20 Inch 500LB Capacity Heavy Duty Full Extension Ball Bearing Side Mount Drawer Slides so I can have another high capacity drawer on the top. I still need to finish painting the additional 5 sheet metal drawers. I also copied David's idea for the tool holders but somewhat simplified the individual mounts by using aluminium angle cut sized and shaped to accept the BXA tool holders instead of David's design with dowel pins, I was lazy, I wanted to do something quickly.
> 
> ...


Ariel,

That is a really beautiful setup as is David's.  Would you mind sharing with us the the height from the bottom rail to the top of the side frames and the height from the floor to the centerline of the lathe?
Thank you!

Mike


----------



## ahazi (Dec 12, 2021)

Magnett said:


> Ariel,
> 
> That is a really beautiful setup as is David's.  Would you mind sharing with us the the height from the bottom rail to the top of the side frames and the height from the floor to the centerline of the lathe?
> Thank you!
> ...


Thank you Mike!

The heights from the floor are as follows:
Floor to base clearance (for pallet jack use) - 3.5"
Base of  drawer chest - 5.5"
Base of lathe - 35.25"
Center line of lathe - 52.5"

Also see drawing attached.

Ariel


----------



## Magnett (Dec 12, 2021)

Outstanding Ariel.  Thank you very much!

Mike


----------

